# handedness and political orientation



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

just a silly idea to see if the hand you mark the ballot with matches what you're marking on it!


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Right-handed, left-liberal.

I guess not : P


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Right-handed, extreme left-wing.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Left-handed, far left-wing.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Right-handed, leftwinger.


----------



## neuropedia (Mar 12, 2011)

I was ambi when I was a kid, but learned to _right_(<-pun) like everyone else. Is that what makes me a centrist?
where's the centrist option?
oh wait, this is america.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

SenhorFrio said:


> just a silly idea to see if the hand you mark the ballot with matches what you're marking on it!


The conservatives and the fascists, just like the socialists and the communists, love the state. Where does that leave me, a natural rights libertarian?
P.S. I'm right-handed.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

lib said:


> socialists and the communists, love the state


No, they don't.


----------



## StrangeFruit (May 16, 2011)

Haha. Guess your hypothesis wasn't supported (well, so far). The majority of the population is right-handed so that was expected to be high but didn't expect more left wingers than right! There's hope for the world yet!


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

I'm right-handed.

It's hard to decide if I am left or right. The left-right scale isn't specific enough. Economically speaking I am center-left, about everything else I am far-right.


----------

